# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  POS Tikkas Yeah Right !!!

## Happy

So after reading this thread 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...96/index5.html

And this one 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...st-bolt-15837/

And this total waste of space one !  :Sad:  

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ka-poos-16011/

This may come across as a little sarcastic.. Sorry bite me..   :Thumbsup:   :36 1 7:   :Grin: 

I was thinking off all the slags offs and good points mentioned all the toing and froing all with no documentation but plenty of emotion.
Chance project popped up. I thought lets try something based on fact then the challenge could be there for some other brand at similar second hand costs and bits 
and pieces to appear ..

Got offered a said POS T3 in .233 with 12 rate of twist and thought could be fun gun to own since I have a couple K rounds of 55 Hornady training ammo.
Could be my Rabbit,Hare,Possum P-k-,and a little fun target gun.

I thought how cheap can I get this going real good for and shooting as good or better than some of the brando guns I ve owned.
I mean everyone knows how horrible these are to shoot, carry round and all the problems they give . (Or do they?)
Budget max 15 to 1600.00 finished and near perfect or stripped and sold off as bits..

So folded the guy $650.00 incl freight for it.

Needed suppressor asked the question on here and bought a DPT over barrel for $150.00 from @Huntn  (Thanks again for that)

Ring bases -mounts ex Reloaders for $69.00 were next and the only new component purchased.

Second hand Leupold steel 1" bases paid $35.00 for off a mate.

Scope I ended up buying/ trading with @PERRISCICABA and so cost me $750.00 (Thanks Mac is a great bit of kit)
ZEISS MC Conquest 4.5-14x50 Side focus.

Barrell shortened, re crowned, rethreaded, new suppressor bush bored to suit, all ex DPT Hamilton cost $82 incl freight. @DPT thanks that's bloody good value

  So yesterday bit wind but sunshine at least went to have a play with $1736.00 "POS" Bugger over budget by $136.00 bucks. Had to sell something else   :Sick: 

  It was a reasonably tidy gun when purchased. (Great price but owner wanted out)



 Reasonably solid bit of kit. Scope not the lightest but as used probably better glass than most
 budget rifles.



 Same could be said of suppressor it aint light bit it is bloody strong.

 Its about as loud as my .17 hmr 



 107 Meters. 6 Rounds. Naughty me adjusted on the first round.
Got the second away thought this things pretty easy to play with
Adjusted on the second after going back to the target and measuring and f ing about.
All shot off Bi Pod 

 Then 6 one after the other. Light side wind. Results below



 I was impressed. Sure a better shooter or rifle could have done better first time out ...  :ORLY: 

 Went for a walk round the farm for 40 mins had a shot at a magpie at 280 mtrs (missed )
 Amazingly when I got back to the range both the bolt and magazine were still in the gun.. Shock horror no one had pinched them !!  :ORLY: 

 Had a plink at the end set of gongs before calling it a day from the 200 meter spot.

 Mine are the 5 new scars. Wind blowing quite strong across to the right till I figured it out finally



 Next step will be to lighten the POS trigger and then spend some time dialing it.

 It will be a keeper looking at the results easily achieved so far and will always be called the "POS T3"

 Could everyone stop buying them please so I can get a few more calibers to play with at low prices.  :Thumbsup: 

 We should have a sticky on the forum called POS Tikka Spot for us poor fullas that own the inaccurate, loose bolt and mag POS s..

 Seriously what is the next best alternative POS using second hand stuff to get to a similar place ?   :Thumbsup:   :36 22 1:

----------


## Scouser

Enjoyed that Happy.....can you do a 'Howa 1500 Ultralite' review please??????

----------


## Spook

Good story @Happy...but I have to ask...cant help myself...did it come with original bolt?

----------


## Happy

> Good story @Happy...but I have to ask...cant help myself...did it come with original bolt?


 Yes.. Previous owner must have never fitted it or fired a shot ... Every shot through or even near it  must have accidentally discharged as the bullets were taken out of the packet

 Was probably too scared of losing it and the magazine on the same day ..  Reckon I should just MIG weld the bolt in and araldite the mag in  ??

----------


## Spook

At least all those previous topics have made you aware of what you were in for when going down the tikka road.    :Psmiley:

----------


## GWH

Classic! ;-)

----------


## Looseunit

Dangers of mixing powders , saying that i havent seen a Remmy seperate in the action

----------


## Happy

Nah sorry don't count till you tried it in both guns and documented it ha ha    :Grin: 

Bet that made him crap his pants. You don't think that was more of a gene pool problem ??   :ORLY: 

You'd  be buying a lotto ticket after that surely ??

----------


## Toby

Still a POS Tikka

----------


## Spook

> Still a POS Tikka


But look at the advantages @Toby, when we visit @Happy at his workshop, it will be "no more instant", all latte's and market umbrellas.

----------


## Spook

> Nah sorry don't count till you tried it in both guns and documented it ha ha   
> 
> Bet that made him crap his pants. You don't think that was more of a gene pool problem ??  
> 
> You'd  be buying a lotto ticket after that surely ??


This "gene pool problem", is it because he was  kack handed, or something else?

----------


## Happy

> This "gene pool problem", is it because he was  kack handed, or something else?


Youre quick today @Spook  I wondered who d notice... Whats a latee and whats a market umbrella ?

----------


## Spook

> Youre quick today @Spook  I wondered who d notice... Whats a latee and whats a market umbrella ?


Have a chat with Sid, he will sort you out with the proper etiquette over coffee and seating.

----------


## GravelBen

I don't see anything special about it, looks like it does what most rifles do? Just for a comparison...



Savage Mod14 Classic cost me $750
Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14x40 I think cost me $220
Leupold rings might have been $120

Total $1090, shoots better than I do, my best group so far is 9mm@100m  but if you want to compare factory ammo its usually closer to 20mm.

Tad heavier than a T3 at a bit over 7lb bare but feels good, trigger nice, action nice, safety nice... would I swap it for a Tikka? Hell no.

Ruger 308 probably owes me $100 or so more than that and doesn't shoot quite as well, but handles really nicely.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 31458
> 
> Dangers of mixing powders , saying that i havent seen a Remmy seperate in the action


Should get that one pretty cheap.

----------


## Spook

> I don't see anything special about it, looks like it does what most rifles do? Just for a comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> Savage Mod14 Classic cost me $750
> Nikon Coyote Special 4.5-14x40 I think cost me $220
> Leupold rings might have been $120
> 
> Total $1090, shoots better than I do, my best group so far is 9mm@100m  but if you want to compare factory ammo its usually closer to 20mm.
> ...


Has the Tikka look...no bolt    :Psmiley:

----------


## 300winmag

Shit I have 4 Tikka's in the cabinet
T3 223 tactical
T3 308 s/s lite
T3 300wm tactical
T3 300wm s/s lite

All good rifles and all have dropped game - bunnies, deer, pigs, horses's, dogs & donkeys.
Never lost a mag.
Never lost a bolt
And all tack drivers with the appropriate loads.
All topped with good glass

Like they say - Horse's for course's. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Loving your work  @Happy !!! very cool.

Had one (T3) that out of the blocks shot cloverleafs happily then went a little bit wider over the following 70 odd shots have just had the Mod fixed (thanks guys!!) and have started doing a few of the things you have outlined  @Happy and she's come back a trooper.

Don't forget to check the relief of the action in the stock and any wear marks or ensuring the floating lug is able to do exactly that and able to return UN-impededed to battery. Thanks to Nathan Foster in his book for that little gem and also to check the torque on the action screws as a result can make a big difference.

Sometimes the foreend of the stock in the T3 can be a little flexxy which under the right conditions (i.e a really tight sling or torqued bipod) can twist the stock to the point it touches the barrel.
Sorry to plug Nathans stuff but his stock stiffener can be awesome in this regard or putting a bit in the rear to re balance after adding a supressor. 

Don't forget this can change the POI as it effectively whips like a tuning fork and a different touch point can markedly change the harmonics of the barrel. As does I think the screw tension of the moderator.

All of these things can play with your mind then you've got to add to that ammo or scope issue... Hence I think T3's get a bad rap and a its just a journey to understand whats going on before, during and after you pull the trigger you can find a solution...

----------


## gadgetman

OK @Happy

Zastava 223 cost me $450 complete with Tasco scope and added a suppressor for $300 for a total of $750.It loves Hornady Training ammo with groups ranging from 11-13mm at 100m. Nothing special.


 @TimeRiders LH Savage cost $800 second hand. Added a scope for $100 and suppressor for $300 for a total of $1200. Winchester factory 100gn and my starting hand loads (have not worked up a load for this one) produce groups that both of us always get below the 15mm mark at 100m and average 12mm. Again nothing special.



The girls Norinco JW-15A cost $100 and added a $60 scope and $95 to shorten and add a suppressor for a total of $250 and shoots like this at 50m. Would be better if someone would teach me to shoot.



There are plenty of options out there and they all pretty much match the Tikka performance for less money and still have their bolts too. Each to their own.

----------


## GravelBen

Gadgetman is winning the 'Scotsman' competition so far!

----------


## Happy

> Gadgetman is winning the 'Scotsman' competition so far!


He drives a 1961 Skoda Octavia too I bet !!

----------


## veitnamcam

I got a free 303LE and a 50-100 dollar (cant remember the exact figure) brand new in grease barrel from a forum member, loaded some free projectiles with a stab in the dark amount of powder and went hunting, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrW3T73hdNM then the next time it was used it hit the gong at 470? with the first 2 shots of the day.

----------


## gadgetman

> He drives a 1961 Skoda Octavia too I bet !!


More of a Toyota fan but have diversified in the last few years. I imagine there will always be a Toyota parked up the drive.

----------


## Rushy

Ok Happy what the fuck does POS mean and more to the point "you have two thousand rounds of Hornady 55gr Training Ammo" share the love brother, share the love.

----------


## gadgetman

*P*iece *O*f *S*hit @Rushy

----------


## Toby

> *P*iece *O*f *S*hit @Rushy


If there was any 3 words to describe a tikka you just said them!

----------


## Happy

Honestly if there  were no weirdos. How could we benchmark any thing  :Thumbsup:   :X X:

----------


## Shearer

God those Savage actions are ugly.

----------


## gadgetman

> Honestly if there  were no *weirdos*. How could we benchmark any thing


Hey, I resemble that remark.  :Grin: 

Just saying there are plenty of rifles out there that will match the T3 for a lot less coin. Get whatever fits you and 'floats your boat'. Be a really dull world if we all had the same rifle and calibre, ... where would the ability for a good ribbing come from?

----------


## Happy

Could be us that are the weirdoes ha ha !

----------


## Gibo

> God those Savage actions are ugly.


And that bolt  :O O:

----------


## gadgetman

> And that bolt


Has a tendency to not fall out ...  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Has a tendency to not fall out ...


Same with mine, without what appears to be a wheel hub attached,  its how you hold your toungue  :Wink:

----------


## Spudattack

Nothing wrong with a tikka, good rifles.

Its just what it says about you that is not great.
Its a bit like owning a toyota corolla, it says you are boring and have no imagination, you are probably not very interested in rifles and bought the rifle the salesman at h&f is incentivised to sell because he said it was good and it was the only rifle they had with more than one calibre option.
He told you it was accurate but you have never checked to see if it actually is, it still has the shitty huntsman scope that came with it!
You have to take it with you when you go to buy more ammo because you can't be bothered to remember what calibre it is!
You would probably struggle to tell the difference between a goat and a sambar!

Just taking the piss, but I reckon there would be a few owners like that! (not on this forum as that shows you actually have an interest) 🙈🙉🙊👅

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I've set up 3 Tikka 7mm08's now, with a handload of 50gn 2209, CCI mag primer, norma brass and Nosler 140BT or AB all have been 0.5MOA or better shooters, and I'm not a great shot. They take some beating, easier to set up than my M03, HS etc.

----------


## Carpe Diem

[QUOTE=gadgetman;316939]OK  @Happy

Zastava 223 cost me $450 complete with Tasco scope and added a suppressor for $300 for a total of $750.It loves Hornady Training ammo with groups ranging from 11-13mm at 100m. Nothing special.


  @TimeRiders LH Savage cost $800 second hand. Added a scope for $100 and suppressor for $300 for a total of $1200. Winchester factory 100gn and my starting hand loads (have not worked up a load for this one) produce groups that both of us always get below the 15mm mark at 100m and average 12mm. Again nothing special.

Man I love it how good that SP Hornady training ammo shoots. Groups better than Factory V-max's in my Remmy 700 too.
Just awesome !!!

----------


## gadgetman

> Man I love it how good that SP Hornady training ammo shoots. Groups better than Factory V-max's in my Remmy 700 too.
> Just awesome !!!


I just have to figure out how to replicate it with some of the brass I've accumulated. Mine didn't like the A-Max projectiles either. Absolutely loves the cheap as soft points/spire points.

----------


## Happy

> I just have to figure out how to replicate it with some of the brass I've accumulated. Mine didn't like the A-Max projectiles either. Absolutely loves the cheap as soft points/spire points.


Google Scottish .223 Ammunition plants perhaps. .??

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just have to figure out how to replicate it with some of the brass I've accumulated. Mine didn't like the A-Max projectiles either. Absolutely loves the cheap as soft points/spire points.


Probably jumping the amax too far, get some interloc

----------


## gadgetman

> Probably jumping the amax too far, get some interloc


Could have another go, mate couldn't get them to work in his rifle either.

----------

